Ask HN: How do you manage your work-life balance? - kreeWall
======
grawprog
I don't. I spend most of my time at work and let most of the rest of my life
go to shit. I wake up at 5:30 am and get home around 7 pm 6 days a week. Eat
dinner, chill for a bit then go to bed at 10. On Sunday I usually go buy
coffee then hangout programming, playing music or doing shit around the house
I've neglected. Start drinking beer when I get sick of coffee. Eat dinner, go
to bed. Most Tuesday's my friend hosts a taco night,so Tuesday i'll stay up
late eating tacos and drinking beer. That's what I've done almost every week
for about a year now. Life's fairly bleak this way.

------
itamarst
Different ways at different times in my and different jobs:

1\. Just work 40-hour weeks.

2\. Part-time consulting, while my wife worked full time.

3\. Negotiated less than full-time job (e.g. 28 hours/week, 35/hours week).

This is enabled by being very productive, and of course by negotiation.

I wrote a book about how you can do this too, along with other paths like
creating a product business or early retirement:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/saneworkweek/](https://codewithoutrules.com/saneworkweek/)

